# I have been charged for 10 NOT taken trips, which showed cancelled on my Uber app



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

Dear friends,

I have been charged 10 times !!!! for the ride that I did not take and which shows as Cancelled (1 minute between each cancellation) in my Uber APP. I have wrote via Uber help, but each ride is taken as separate case, and there is no way to attach screenshots of sms banking showing that money is taken from my credit card, and clearly each time states Uber payment and some 1-800 number (probably uber). Where should I write? Or file a complaint with screenshots to solve the matter??? Please advise and help. I am so dissapointed!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

N3m3sis said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been charged 10 times !!!! for the ride that I did not take and which shows as Cancelled (1 minute between each cancellation) in my Uber APP. I have wrote via Uber help, but each ride is taken as separate case, and there is no way to attach screenshots of sms banking showing that money is taken from my credit card, and clearly each time states Uber payment and some 1-800 number (probably uber). Where should I write? Or file a complaint with screenshots to solve the matter??? Please advise and help. I am so dissapointed!!


Did you call the 1-800 number ?



N3m3sis said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been charged 10 times !!!! for the ride that I did not take and which shows as Cancelled (1 minute between each cancellation) in my Uber APP. I have wrote via Uber help, but each ride is taken as separate case, and there is no way to attach screenshots of sms banking showing that money is taken from my credit card, and clearly each time states Uber payment and some 1-800 number (probably uber). Where should I write? Or file a complaint with screenshots to solve the matter??? Please advise and help. I am so dissapointed!!


AND
WHY WERE YOU CANCELLING 10 TIMES IN A ROW?
You should be deactivated for playing games like that !


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

800-592-8996 shown on sms notification, but dunno why can't reach it; may be because ifs US number; it says TOLL free number is for within US and not free for outside US calls, and then line drops (((


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Did you order the Ubers? When you order an Uber there is an initial charge and if the driver cancels and there should be no charge that authorization falls off in a few day. I have had several of those before for a trip and they all fell off. But I did order those and they got canceled, if that is not the case for you I would contact your bank and have them cancel your card and issue you another one as it may have been compromised.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Uber values your feedback. It is important for our passengers that we maintain a high acceptance rate to ensure good service. We appreciate your input.

Matundasheansoon


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

i did not cancell. Called an uber, saw on a map that driver is approachinf within 4 minutes. Afterwards it showed on my phone that driver cancelled. I called him and asked why did he cancell he was so close; he responded that he did not cancell, and on his screen all fine and he is approaching. Further I sat to his car, and when he tried to start the trip, his screen gave error message smthing like "wrong operation". Thats it!!! Then My wife sent me screenshot of our family credit card sms notification whih goes to her that we have been 10 time charged! I got all screens(



Uberfunitis said:


> Did you order the Ubers? When you order an Uber there is an initial charge and if the driver cancels and there should be no charge that authorization falls off in a few day. I have had several of those before for a trip and they all fell off. But I did order those and they got canceled, if that is not the case for you I would contact your bank and have them cancel your card and issue you another one as it may have been compromised.


In our region (country Azerbaijan, capital city Baku) I havn't seen any initial charge. Sometimes when it is high demand it shows some very low amount as base charge, but its like 10-30 cents. I would agree on credit card but all statements show Uber, and if credit cards are compromised via Uber, I believe its huge problem to the company!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


N3m3sis said:


> i did not cancell. Called an uber, saw on a map that driver is approachinf within 4 minutes. Afterwards it showed on my phone that driver cancelled. I called him and asked why did he cancell he was so close; he responded that he did not cancell, and on his screen all fine and he is approaching. Further I sat to his car, and when he tried to start the trip, his screen gave error message smthing like "wrong operation". Thats it!!! Then My wife sent me screenshot of our family credit card sms notification whih goes to her that we have been 10 time charged! I got all screens(
> 
> In our region (country Azerbaijan, capital city Baku) I havn't seen any initial charge. Sometimes when it is high demand it shows some very low amount as base charge, but its like 10-30 cents. I would agree on credit card but all statements show Uber, and if credit cards are compromised via Uber, I believe its huge problem to the company!!


It would be a huge problem.
Information security is vital for a " "Technology Company"
So many people coming and going lately from uber corporate with such a broken chain of command , there is no telling what is going on.
If things are as you describe
You should NOT be charged.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Sounds like a software glitch. Is there an Uber hub in your area?


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

Here mobile bank application screens


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

And here are sms banking screens



tohunt4me said:


> I
> 
> It would be a huge problem.
> Information security is vital for a " "Technology Company"
> ...


Agree. But there should be some sort of call center which we can call and dezcribe the situation; or check what is going on. Can you imagine hargin 1000 people for 20-30 usd for non rided trips; thats huge sums..



68350 said:


> Sounds like a software glitch. Is there an Uber hub in your area?


They have an office, but do not accept any phone calls - only via app claiming.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They must do something about this.
And fix the situation.
Do not give up


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

If the charges actually post, you can always contest them with your Credit Card provider.


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They must do something about this.
> And fix the situation.
> Do not give up


Also just checked with bank application, it also showed deducted by Uber amount - which no one neither me nor my wife did not take that trip at that time at all!! No i won't, and will wait till tomorrow, if they don't respond, I will be looking for law company in US to start a claim.. this is outrageous.



Uberfunitis said:


> If the charges actually post, you can always contest them with your Credit Card provider.


Def-ly. Which also omits the hackers or any other credit card fraud issue; caus beneficiary on each transaction shown as Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The quicker Uber recognizes this problem
The more quickly they can fix it.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Contact your credit card company to dispute charges and file a fraud report. Remember the word FRAUD, its important.


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The quicker Uber recognizes this problem
> The more quickly they can fix it.


 Really hope so!!



surlywynch said:


> Contact your credit card company to dispute charges and file a fraud report. Remember the word FRAUD, its important.


Thanks a lot. Already reported to processing call center.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

N3m3sis said:


> They have an office, but do not accept any phone calls -


Drive there...


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

No glitch or fraud here, I expect those are temporary transactions that will eventually go away. Uber/Lyft charge your credit card when you request the ride, and if you cancel, the charges stay as temporary transactions for a while before going away. You can only dispute transactions after they post.


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

68350 said:


> Drive there...


Will do so in morning(9-11 hour diff with US)



carlosm7 said:


> No glitch or fraud here, I expect those are temporary transactions that will evetualy go away.


Possible but not 10 times, and why it has to happen?? This is not right!!


----------



## Salah Deaibes (Jun 5, 2017)

Is is not actual charges email Uber and will be solve with in 3 too 5 businesses days. No worries.


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

Salah Deaibes said:


> Is is not actual charges email Uber and will be solve with in 3 too 5 businesses days. No worries.


How can it be not actuall if deducted from my account? Moreover why is that has to hapen to us riders?(


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

N3m3sis said:


> How can it be not actuall if deducted from my account? Moreover why is that has to hapen to us riders?(


The amount is not deducted, it is on hold. They have to pre-approve to ensure they will be able to charge your credit/debit card at the end of the ride, and the funds have to be put on hold to avoid the possibility of another transaction coming in, and now there might not be enough funds/credit limit to pay the merchant.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Perhaps someone is using your account or your card got hacked.


----------



## N3m3sis (Jul 20, 2017)

Not sure if it can be hacked, as route of all charges were same root and on all statements it showed Uber,


----------

